# Sticky  [RADIO] HTC Thunderbolt Radios [PG05IMG.zip] (Updated: 20 Oct 2011)



## gu1dry

Code:


/* I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards,<br />
 * thermonuclear war, or the end of the world. Please do some research<br />
 * if you have any concerns about flashing a radio before flashing it!<br />
 * YOU are choosing to make these modifications, and if you point the<br />
 * finger at me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you. */

*How to Flash:*

In order for this to work, the HTC Thunderbolt needs to be S-OFF. Flashing the radio with a corrupt file or interrupting the flash, can brick the device, please proceed with caution.


Download the your choice of radio for the HTC Thunderbolt.
Make sure the filename is *PG05IMG.zip* exactly or it will not work and copy it to the same folder as adb (the /platform-tools folder within the Android SDK folder). 
Connect the HTC Thunderbolt to the computer via USB.
On the computer, open terminal and run the following commands:


Code:


adb push PG05IMG.zip /sdcard/PG05IMG.zip<br />
adb shell md5sum /sdcard/PG05IMG.zip

*NOTE:* The md5 should match up the provide the original download location. If not, redownload & try again.


Code:


adb reboot bootloader


The HTC Thunderbolt will reboot & usually boot into fastboot. Pressing the *Power* button will put the device into the bootloader.
The bootloader will scan for the radio update. Once it finds the update, select *Yes*.
Allow the bootloader to finish flashing the updated radio, and reboot the HTC Thunderbolt normally.

*Downloads:*

*From Froyo-based RUUs:*

From the 1.03.605.10 RUU:
CDMA: *1.02.00.0103*
md5: ddf926e95aeda3fde34b14680c15094e
LTE: *0.01.34.1231_2*
md5: 276b3b20298eae713a490695431e3d2b

From the 1.05.605.0 RUU:
CDMA: *1.07.00.0108*
md5: 06799a9307d30f38c88dd017458f206e
LTE: *0.01.39.0108*
md5: cff1af1b583483753d4142371d3aefb9

From the 1.07.605.3 RUU:
CDMA: *1.13.00.0118*
md5: f27dc49147b290c73ce37902219a6379
LTE: *0.01.45.0118*
md5: 473df6c991bd2ce4a5e3a972ed4539bf

From the 1.08.605.1 RUU:
CDMA: *1.13.00.0121*
md5: ae3f9bee5776bac61a44a69732707f56
LTE: *0.01.45.0121*
md5: cb5b6e065123db3498c8c2483252aacb

From the 1.10.605.3 RUU:
CDMA: *1.15.00.0128*
md5: 2a618fc6f4664c8047b3ea4d27c41e72
LTE: *0.01.48.0128*
md5: f1ee229d379ca18b97202fceaa308c19

From the 1.12.605.0 RUU:
CDMA: *1.16.00.0218*
md5: 4616b84790867c3ee803f0451e1d51ec
LTE: *0.01.49.0218*
md5: 163bd90194033e9235b0cffc737df3c8

From the 1.12.605.6 RUU (Stock):
CDMA: *1.16.00.0223*
md5: 143182b1c6f92bfea6b5be86f1b4e5d7
LTE: *0.01.49.0224*
md5: 441d41c3984171e4fda313bf64c855ea

From the 1.13.605.7 RUU:
CDMA: *1.16.00.0402*
md5: ae4d06bbbd15d6cf41ee76df8379797e
LTE: *0.01.49.0402*
md5: 9476d807a7b3be25b881b58ce64553b0

From the 1.66.605.2 RUU:
CDMA: *1.39.00.0508*
md5: 940476d68b690b4d181f912d5d9bfa64
LTE: *0.01.69.0510*
md5: 78b07b2390e0208005e33792a8bbaa68

From the 1.68.605.3 RUU:
CDMA: *1.39.00.0528*
md5: 0c9581bc2189e530e62e67a0b5e3328c
LTE: *0.01.69.0602*
md5: f5e5924bac39379a41f9882080dfd58c

From the 1.70.605.0 RUU:
CDMA: *1.39.00.0627*
md5: c2b8d5d7583b8171bc9dd65781f10a45
LTE: *0.01.69.0625*
md5: 51c04a8451b596f782cecac37235971c


*From Gingerbread-based RUUs:*

From the 2.01.605.0 RUU:
CDMA: *1.39.00.0430*
md5: cdeec570feba2798fd7b7780ad19ebf0
LTE: *0.01.69.0501*
md5: 704fb7c18d6a9b6b917b885ae098e580

From the 2.07.605.0 RUU:
CDMA: *1.46.00.0704*
md5: a9e6e712b0556d8e702da21788f04da9
LTE: *0.01.76.0703_2*
md5: 08f21245944acc304723bce27998dc40

From the 2.10.605.1 RUU:
CDMA: *1.48.00.0726*
md5: 704404fd7a7bd0958936a32527c06172
LTE: *0.01.78.0802*
md5: d77c7fee8bb598c20d5d37f4a2e28d48

From the 2.11.605.0 RUU:
CDMA: *1.48.00.0817*
md5: 71a8839b30882e238f6b68f9bd91b45b
LTE: _has the same LTE radio as the 2.10.605.1 RUU_

From the 2.11.605.2 RUU:
CDMA: _has the same CDMA radio as the 2.11.605.0 RUU_
LTE: _has the same LTE radio as the 2.10.605.1 RUU_

From the 2.11.605.3 RUU:
CDMA: *1.48.00.0906*
md5: c6a5a9eee78e0f33267fa80ced3c49b8
LTE: *0.01.78.0906*
md5: 6f33809cf2253c38a3c6bb970f030eee

From the 2.11.605.5 RUU:
CDMA: _has the same CDMA radio as the 2.11.605.3 RUU_
LTE: _has the same LTE radio as the 2.11.605.3 RUU_


----------



## GSUS969

This is probably a stupid question...but why is there two separate downloads? One for the Radio and one for LTE - I've only downloaded one in the past when I've updated my radio.


----------



## Jaxidian

GSUS969 said:


> This is probably a stupid question...but why is there two separate downloads? One for the Radio and one for LTE - I've only downloaded one in the past when I've updated my radio.


They can be bundled together in a 2fer1er or you can flash them individually. This way you can mix and match any possible combo.


----------



## Admann

GSUS969 said:


> This is probably a stupid question...but why is there two separate downloads? One for the Radio and one for LTE - I've only downloaded one in the past when I've updated my radio.


Correct...one for the radio and one for LTE...and like Jax said you can mix and match to best suit your needs. Remember...every phone is different and not every radio will work exactly the same even though they run on the Thunderbolt. So you'll have to see which sets work best for you.


----------



## GSUS969

That makes sense. Thank you both for your timely responses!


----------



## Admann

GSUS969 said:


> That makes sense. Thank you both for your timely responses!


Of course...glad to help.


----------



## HalosGhost

This thread makes me so damn happy. Gu1dry, you are a wonderful person and a fantastic member of the Android Community. Keep up the epic work, and +1 for you!

All the best,

-HG


----------



## cvhovey

Guess I'll ask the next stupid question .... ;-) I've only flashed combos while sidestepping the separate radio / LTE downloads.

When its mentioned that you can pick and choose the radio & LTE, does this mean flashing them in succession thru hboot? They wouldn't overwrite each other? Or is there something else involved in doing a "bundled together in a 2fer1er"?


----------



## Odinist

cvhovey said:


> Guess I'll ask the next stupid question .... ;-) I've only flashed combos while sidestepping the separate radio / LTE downloads.
> 
> When its mentioned that you can pick and choose the radio & LTE, does this mean flashing them in succession thru hboot? They wouldn't overwrite each other? Or is there something else involved in doing a "bundled together in a 2fer1er"?


I was just about to ask the same thing. =)


----------



## Admann

"Odinist said:


> I was just about to ask the same thing. =)


No it wont flash over the existing...when you flash the baseband radio...flashing the LTE does not effect it. Which is why you can "mix-n-match" radio basebands...

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## Ath315t

Is there any recommendations for cm7. I'm having the data drop issue and was wondering what would be a good fix, radio wise.


----------



## Admann

Ath315t said:


> Is there any recommendations for cm7. I'm having the data drop issue and was wondering what would be a good fix, radio wise.


What radio are you on now?


----------



## Admann

cvhovey said:


> Guess I'll ask the next stupid question .... ;-) I've only flashed combos while sidestepping the separate radio / LTE downloads.
> 
> When its mentioned that you can pick and choose the radio & LTE, does this mean flashing them in succession thru hboot? They wouldn't overwrite each other? Or is there something else involved in doing a "bundled together in a 2fer1er"?


Flashing the baseband radio through hboot, which you have to do, does not effect flashing the LTE radio...you have to flash both of them through hboot...but they are both different radios...


----------



## cvhovey

Admann said:


> No it wont flash over the existing...when you flash the baseband radio...flashing the LTE does not effect it. Which is why you can "mix-n-match" radio basebands...


Thx for answering this question!


----------



## Admann

cvhovey said:


> Thx for answering this question!


no problem...


----------



## gu1dry

Updated the OP with the 1.46.00.0704 CDMA radio & 0.01.76.0703_2 LTE radio from the 2.07.605.0 RUU.


----------



## Admann

"gu1dry said:


> Updated the OP with the 1.46.00.0704 CDMA radio & 0.01.76.0703_2 LTE radio from the 2.07.605.0 RUU.


Awesome! Thanks!

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rommel

Anybody try the new radio yet that can report on how it works?


----------



## YankInDaSouth

Awesome thread!! Thanks OP

And now for my stupid question  say I have an md5 verifier on my PC, can I do this without adb? In other words, download CMDA flash in hboot, reboot (move CMDA radio file from root SD card of course) then do the same for the LTE radio ...


----------



## Admann

"YankInDaSouth said:


> Awesome thread!! Thanks OP
> 
> And now for my stupid question  say I have an md5 verifier on my PC, can I do this without adb? In other words, download CMDA flash in hboot, reboot (move CMDA radio file from root SD card of course) then do the same for the LTE radio ...


Yes...you are correct...download, move to SD, flash through hboot for both radios...no need for adb.

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## YankInDaSouth

"Admann said:


> Yes...you are correct...download, move to SD, flash through hboot for both radios...no need for adb.
> 
> Sent from my Feature phone


Thanks for the response! Just wanted to verify that first ... don't wanna go bricking things


----------



## pickle

Hm is the most recent radio update the same one chingy posted a month back? Just wondering because when I compare the two radios inside it looks to be the same.


----------



## Admann

pickle said:


> Hm is the most recent radio update the same one chingy posted a month back? Just wondering because when I compare the two radios inside it looks to be the same.


I believe they are


----------



## pickle

Admann said:


> I believe they are


Alright thanks for the response!


----------



## Admann

pickle said:


> Alright thanks for the response!


sure... :wink2:


----------



## gu1dry

Updated OP with the 1.48.00.0726 CDMA radio & 0.01.78.0802 LTE from the 2.10.605.1 RUU.


----------



## thepolishguy

sweet. did you flash the new radios yet?


----------



## dandroid

...interesting. mwahahahaha


----------



## xxDriveNxx

Just flashed both of the newest radios right now. Flashes went successfully, so that's a plus. I'll play around some this afternoon and give the results of my testing as I can.


----------



## ercDROID

Flashing now. I tried the ones from Chingys release and wan't getting getting 4g lock. It would only go to 4g if I put it in 4 G only mode. If it was in auto it wouldn't lock. 4G speeds seemed down as well. I'll try these new ones now.


----------



## gmogoody

I just flashed the new radios as well will report back


----------



## Admann

gu1dry said:


> Updated OP with the 1.48.00.0726 CDMA radio & 0.01.78.0802 LTE from the 2.10.605.1 RUU.


Awesome work...thanks!


----------



## bond32

Flashed the newest radio (2.10) and now I have no voice/text but 4g connection is fine. Running 2.10 rom debloat, any ideas?

Edit: I reflashed the CDMA radio, twice and its back. Also could have been the weather I guess, its rainy here.


----------



## Jaben2

Hate to be that guy, I did look thru this thread. How can I go about combining the two radios into one zip. Is it possible. I would like to have the newest radios combined in one.

Thanks,


----------



## litso

Jaben2 said:


> Hate to be that guy, I did look thru this thread. How can I go about combining the two radios into one zip. Is it possible. I would like to have the newest radios combined in one.
> 
> Thanks,


You should just be able to open the zips up in 7zip or whatever and drag and drop the CDMA files over into the LTE zip (or vice-versa in theory). Could be wrong on that though, haven't done it myself.

I'd love to hear some reports on the new radio. I'm cautious about these things now.


----------



## stuckhere4ever

How are people doing with the new radio? I'm going to give it a shot later tonight, but I can't until work is over.


----------



## Jaben2

I installed it and dropped off to 3G where I normally had 4g, I already went back to the 2.75


----------



## brizey

BTW, I am pretty sure you can put both image files in one zip...that is what is in the combined radio flash files: radio.img and mdm9k.img plus a text file with release info.

Edit: just be aware that you will not be able to check against the posted md5s, though.


----------



## YankInDaSouth

"stuckhere4ever said:


> How are people doing with the new radio? I'm going to give it a shot later tonight, but I can't until work is over.


So far so good for me. Haven't ran it long (obviously) but one thing I noticed is I get 4G instantly after a boot up. Where with other radios I'd be on 3G for a bit before it switched.
But 4G to 3G switches have been ok as have wifi to 3G.


----------



## SnapJackelPop

Out of curiosity, anyone know of an app that can log signal strength over a period of time. I figure that would be a decent way to test out whether a radio works well for me.


----------



## gmogoody

Well since my last post above it has been about 4 to 5 hours. I am staying in 4G longer then before and my call quality is better. That being said I also updated my ROM as well from Gingeritis 6 to 7.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BennyJr

I don't get it...u put both on ur SD card but in hboot u can only flash one and then reboot. Plus u have to name them the same right? I'm a bit confused on that


----------



## stuckhere4ever

BennyJr said:


> I don't get it...u put both on ur SD card but in hboot u can only flash one and then reboot. Plus u have to name them the same right? I'm a bit confused on that


Earlier someone was saying you can package the two into one zip file. Also, you are correct, you can only flash one at a time, but after you flash the first one, go into a file explorer program, and rename it to something else, and place the second one on the root of your SD card. Boot into hboot and repeat. Its a little more work, but it should be pretty straight forward once you start doing it.


----------



## dandroid

"BennyJr said:


> I don't get it...u put both on ur SD card but in hboot u can only flash one and then reboot. Plus u have to name them the same right? I'm a bit confused on that


Benny, essentially do the same steps for both. Name first radio PG05IMG.zip and put it on the root of your sdcard. Then go into the bootloader, select hboot and install "PG05IMG.zip" as the update when it asks you. Reboot, then remove the PG05IMG.zip file from the root of your sdcard and then do the same process all over again for the LTE radio. Flashing the LTE radio will not wipe out or overwrite the radio file you just previously flashed. When done with that then make sure to remove that PG05IMG.zip off the root of your sdcard, its good practice not to leave a file by that name there. Hope that clears it up for you 

If that is too many steps you could always visit the BAMF guys, Adrynalyne has packed them already.


----------



## BennyJr

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok thanks guys!


----------



## Ath315t

"Admann said:


> What radio are you on now?


The latest one that came out, leaked that is.


----------



## Admann

"Ath315t said:


> The latest one that came out, leaked that is.


You can always try and flash that radio again and see if it works better. I've read some guys had to flash certain radios two before it worked. Or flash an older radio and see which one is better.

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## Jodiuh

Thank you!!


----------



## GSUS969

Thanks again for keeping us updated!


----------



## jdgarcia12

Any updates on how this radio is working?


----------



## Ath315t

"Admann said:


> You can always try and flash that radio again and see if it works better. I've read some guys had to flash certain radios two before it worked. Or flash an older radio and see which one is better.
> 
> Sent from my Feature phone


Ill give it a try, thanks fella.


----------



## GSUS969

jdgarcia12 said:


> Any updates on how this radio is working?


My 3G is working much better. Phone calls are extremely clear in my basement which never happened before. But 4G for me seems to be pretty much the same. Doesn't seem to be faster or any stronger.


----------



## Admann

Ath315t said:


> Ill give it a try, thanks fella.


sure...glad to help! :grin2:


----------



## thepolishguy

Doors the freshly leaked 2.11 have any new radios?


----------



## gu1dry

Updated OP with the 1.48.00.0817 CDMA radio from the 2.11.605.0 RUU. There was no new LTE radio included in this RUU.


----------



## jdgarcia12

I have the 1.39.00.0627r,0.01.69.0625r radio already. this update is the same?


----------



## Admann

"jdgarcia12 said:


> I have the 1.39.00.0627r,0.01.69.0625r radio already. this update is the same?


No...they are different...or at least should be 

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## jdgarcia12

My baseband version now says 627. The update is just a newer version?


----------



## Admann

"jdgarcia12 said:


> My baseband version now says 627. The update is just a newer version?


Honestly I'm too drunk to answer this quesyion...who's up? 

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## Nuance

Admann said:


> No...they are different...or at least should be
> 
> Sent from my Feature phone


It looks to be quite a bit newer than what you have. The two newest leaks from this week have been far better than the older ones, especially on battery life and 4g/3g handoffs.


----------



## Admann

Nuance said:


> It looks to be quite a bit newer than what you have. The two newest leaks from this week have been far better than the older ones, especially on battery life and 4g/3g handoffs.


Well that's good to know...I just flashed the .0726 radio myself...I'll see how this one goes. I never really had any problem with 3G4G hand offs on any of the previous versions...battery life seems to be the same on any of the radio's I've been on.


----------



## Ath315t

"Admann said:


> sure...glad to help! :grin2:


I used the newest radio link and it fixed all my problems.


----------



## Admann

Ath315t said:


> I used the newest radio link and it fixed all my problems.


That's good to hear...glad everything is working good for you.


----------



## bensl84

I've got the two latest GB radios and im not getting the drops I was getting with the older ones


----------



## hrdnhvy

Has anyone mixed & matched any of these & gotten any real noticable improvement? I was thinking on combining the .0627 cdma with the .0802 Lte.


----------



## cbizzle

"hrdnhvy said:


> Has anyone mixed & matched any of these & gotten any real noticable improvement? I was thinking on combining the .0627 cdma with the .0802 Lte.


.0817 and .0802 are playing nice so far, CM7 v. 1.7


----------



## DigitalMocking

I've had my thunderbolt rooted since I got it a few months back. I was running dasBamf 2.1 with MR2 radio and it was fine for about 2 months. Over the last month, I've suddenly lost 4g. It'll be fine after 15 minutes after a reboot, then you'll see the phone transmitting forever, but never receiving.

Setting down to 3g gets perfect lock, solid speeds, the whole 9 yards.

I tried several different roms over the last few days, same behavior in each. I flashed up to the 2.11.605.0 RUU radio, same behavior, if not worse. Other folks in my office with stock tbolts have rock solid LTE coverage in our office.

If I go back to stock, the phone tells me there's no SIM card installed, so I can't test LTE stock, but I've tested it on CM7, bamf_forever, dasBamf etc, it all works the same.

I've tried all 3 of the LTE gingerbread radios on the OP (settling on CM7 as my ROM) and they all act the same way. 4G locks, little data, then disappears, then come back, and repeats. Set my network to CDMA/EvDo Auto works great, I'm tethered right now browsing the net. Setting to CMDA+LTE/EvDo auto just falls on its face. LTE only does the same.

If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## cbizzle

"DigitalMocking said:


> I've had my thunderbolt rooted since I got it a few months back. I was running dasBamf 2.1 with MR2 radio and it was fine for about 2 months. Over the last month, I've suddenly lost 4g. It'll be fine after 15 minutes after a reboot, then you'll see the phone transmitting forever, but never receiving.
> 
> Setting down to 3g gets perfect lock, solid speeds, the whole 9 yards.
> 
> I tried several different roms over the last few days, same behavior in each. I flashed up to the 2.11.605.0 RUU radio, same behavior, if not worse. Other folks in my office with stock tbolts have rock solid LTE coverage in our office.
> 
> If I go back to stock, the phone tells me there's no SIM card installed, so I can't test LTE stock, but I've tested it on CM7, bamf_forever, dasBamf etc, it all works the same.
> 
> I've tried all 3 of the LTE gingerbread radios on the OP (settling on CM7 as my ROM) and they all act the same way. 4G locks, little data, then disappears, then come back, and repeats. Set my network to CDMA/EvDo Auto works great, I'm tethered right now browsing the net. Setting to CMDA+LTE/EvDo auto just falls on its face. LTE only does the same.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them.


Crack the RIL mystery and your problems will be solved, and it'll be shoved for all 4g devices lol


----------



## TheTyler0013

Please no hate but wat is the most current radio for Lte?


----------



## Admann

"TheTyler0013 said:


> Please no hate but wat is the most current radio for Lte?


.0802...

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## luthi3n

Alright. So I'm in one of the cities that just got 4G last week. At first there was almost nowhere that my phone would connect to it. Now it's connecting in more places, but I don't think it's actually doing anything. 3G works just fine. When it's connected to 4G, the arrows by the icon aren't doing anything like they do with 3G so I assume it's not sending or receiving any data. I'm on baseband 1.48.00.726w_2, 0.01.78.0802w_3 if that helps at all...


----------



## Admann

"luthi3n said:


> Alright. So I'm in one of the cities that just got 4G last week. At first there was almost nowhere that my phone would connect to it. Now it's connecting in more places, but I don't think it's actually doing anything. 3G works just fine. When it's connected to 4G, the arrows by the icon aren't doing anything like they do with 3G so I assume it's not sending or receiving any data. I'm on baseband 1.48.00.726w_2, 0.01.78.0802w_3 if that helps at all...


There's reports that VZW's 4G is down...so you may not be getting it right now...

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## dragonash

so im on the latest leaked version of GB - 2.10.605.1 Debloat|Deodex|Rooted|Busybox|Zipalign
My radio currently works, but can you guys tell me which would be the best to download from that list?


----------



## mad96

802. For LTE. 817. For cdma that's what I'm runnin and everything is great.

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------



## cbizzle

"mad96 said:


> 802. For LTE. 817. For cdma that's what I'm runnin and everything is great.
> 
> BOLTED DOWN.....


Same here running CM7


----------



## dragonash

i wonder is verizon is taking a crap, cause i totally lost 3g and 4g

i just flashed back to my original radio and same deal.


----------



## Admann

"dragonash said:


> so im on the latest leaked version of GB - 2.10.605.1 Debloat|Deodex|Rooted|Busybox|Zipalign
> My radio currently works, but can you guys tell me which would be the best to download from that list?


You really need to try them for yourself...each radio will work different for everyone...Right now I'm on the latest and they work great for me...especially 4G

Sent from my Non-4G XOOM


----------



## Admann

"dragonash said:


> i wonder is verizon is taking a crap, cause i totally lost 3g and 4g
> 
> i just flashed back to my original radio and same deal.


There were reports that their 4G network was down yesterday...it seems most of it is back up...just keep checking for your area...

Sent from my Non-4G XOOM


----------



## mad96

dragonash said:


> i wonder is verizon is taking a crap, cause i totally lost 3g and 4g
> 
> i just flashed back to my original radio and same deal.


They are having a "scheduled maintenance" that they never tell people about.

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------



## thepolishguy

Does the new ruu leaked out today (9/21/11)  have a new radio?


----------



## Admann

"stuckhere4ever said:


> How are people doing with the new radio? I'm going to give it a shot later tonight, but I can't until work is over.


I've been doing great on these...just flashed a new ROM so I need another day or two but they have been great on both ROM's so far.

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## Admann

"thepolishguy said:


> Does the new ruu leaked out today (9/21/11) have a new radio?


Not sure...haven't heard yet from anyone what it contains

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## gu1dry

Updated OP with the 1.48.00.0906 CDMA radio & the 0.01.78.0906 LTE radio from the 2.11.605.3 RUU.


----------



## goodfella

gu1dry said:


> Updated OP with the 1.48.00.0906 CDMA radio & the 0.01.78.0906 LTE radio from the 2.11.605.3 RUU.


I appreciate this thread, but why split them in two?


----------



## gu1dry

goodfella said:


> I appreciate this thread, but why split them in two?


So people can mix & match and also because not every new RUU has completely new CDMA & LTE radios.


----------



## Admann

"gu1dry said:


> Updated OP with the 1.48.00.0906 CDMA radio & the 0.01.78.0906 LTE radio from the 2.11.605.3 RUU.


Sweet...thanks!

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## Admann

gu1dry said:


> Updated OP with the 1.48.00.0906 CDMA radio & the 0.01.78.0906 LTE radio from the 2.11.605.3 RUU.


links don't seem to be working...or is it just me...

EDIT: never mind...working now

EDIT 2: Flashing both now...


----------



## synrgi

goodfella said:


> I appreciate this thread, but why split them in two?


If you want, you can flash them together at the same time by taking the mdm9k.img file from the LTE zip and placing it in the CDMA zip. Your bootloader will detect both radio files when it asks you if you want to update them.

For example...

Parsing...[SD ZIP]
[1] MDM9K
[2] RADIO_V2


----------



## Piercing Heavens

Is flashing through ADB the only method?

I can never set mine up properly.


----------



## tako

Piercing Heavens said:


> Is flashing through ADB the only method?


I've never used ADB to update radios. You can just download the radio file into the root of your SD card and name it PG05IMG.zip. Load up in bootloader manually by powering your phone on while simultaneously holding the volume down button.


----------



## mrlenny

Would it be possible to please post at least the very latest pair together? I usually download on my phone, md5 in terminal then reboot. I either have to do the bootloader twice, or hook up to the computer to put them into one zip. That way I can download and install one package in one step?


----------



## Piercing Heavens

tako said:


> I've never used ADB to update radios. You can just download the radio file into the root of your SD card and name it PG05IMG.zip. Load up in bootloader manually by powering your phone on while simultaneously holding the volume down button.


Worked perfectly thank you. Is there any way to verify the current radio running?


----------



## Admann

"Piercing Heavens said:


> Is flashing through ADB the only method?
> 
> I can never set mine up properly.


No its not...I didn't flash through adb and they work.

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## tako

"Piercing Heavens said:


> Worked perfectly thank you. Is there any way to verify the current radio running?


Look in the settings, about phone. Should list radio numbers under "baseband". The last 4 digits should be "0906" for both radios.

Forgot to mention earlier to delete or rename those radio files so you don't get a boot loop


----------



## klonnedm

Hey guys, when I try to push the files through ADB I'm getting this message: David-Klonnes-MacBook-Prolatform-tools klonnedm$ ./adb push PG05IMG.zip /sdcard/PG05IMG.zip
failed to copy 'PG05IMG.zip' to '/sdcard/PG05IMG.zip': Read-only file system

Any ideas? I tried to just go through HBoot as well, but it didn't recognize the .zip
Thanks ahead in advance.


----------



## Admann

klonnedm said:


> Hey guys, when I try to push the files through ADB I'm getting this message: David-Klonnes-MacBook-Prolatform-tools klonnedm$ ./adb push PG05IMG.zip /sdcard/PG05IMG.zip
> failed to copy 'PG05IMG.zip' to '/sdcard/PG05IMG.zip': Read-only file system
> 
> Any ideas? I tried to just go through HBoot as well, but it didn't recognize the .zip
> Thanks ahead in advance.


It may be a bad download. Re-download and try again.


----------



## madjokeer

gu1dry said:


> Updated OP with the 1.48.00.0906 CDMA radio & the 0.01.78.0906 LTE radio from the 2.11.605.3 RUU.


ridiculous battery drain on stand by with this combo . 3-5% every 30 mins or so decreasing on BAMF Forever 1.0.7


----------



## AJK

"madjokeer said:


> ridiculous battery drain on stand by with this combo . 3-5% every 30 mins or so decreasing on BAMF Forever 1.0.7


Yes, I have switched back to MR2.


----------



## cam30era

.906 radios are working fine for me with TheROM V4. Fast gps lock. Reasonable on battery.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

madjokeer said:


> ridiculous battery drain on stand by with this combo . 3-5% every 30 mins or so decreasing on BAMF Forever 1.0.7


Same here, the .817 radio works best for me.


----------



## DGP

Here's my question, if i update the radio, do I need to do it again after flashing a new ROM (Full wipe and system format)? :_con:


----------



## YankInDaSouth

DGP said:


> Here's my question, if i update the radio, do I need to do it again after flashing a new ROM (Full wipe and system format)? :_con:


Nope, radios remain unless you flash different ones in hboot.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DGP

YankInDaSouth said:


> Nope, radios remain unless you flash different ones in hboot.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Sweet! Thanks for the quick response, I really appreciate it.


----------



## The_KGB

Hopefully 2.11.605.5 will be on here soon. I haven't had enough time to mess with it


----------



## winterwar

I heard that the latest leak (2.11.605.5) uses the same radios as the previously released ROM (2.11.605.3).


----------



## Veridor

"winterwar said:


> I heard that the latest leak (2.11.605.5) uses the same radios as the previously released ROM (2.11.605.3).


Per the OP, it does.


----------



## RedRumy3

Just updated radio, apparently my thunderbolt had really old ones lol 1.12.605.6 and now flash lastest ones I put them together in 1 zip and had no problems.


----------



## TechSavvy

Do other people have issues with the 3G/4G data connection intermittently disconnecting, then reconnecting with the 906 radios?

Specifically with cm7 (works fine on other roms)


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

From the 2.11.605.3 RUU:
CDMA: *1.48.00.0906*
md5: c6a5a9eee78e0f33267fa80ced3c49b8
LTE: *0.01.78.0906*
md5: 6f33809cf2253c38a3c6bb970f030eee

From the 2.11.605.5 RUU:
CDMA: _has the same CDMA radio as the 2.11.605.3 RUU_
LTE: _has the same LTE radio as the 2.11.605.3 RUU_

*Edited by gu1dry, 20 October 2011 - 06:01 PM.*
2.11.605.5 RUU

do i flash the new updated one from 2.11.605.5 to 2.11.605.3 ?? cuz i updated my radio while back and i seen this one just now im still on 2.11.605.5 do i need to update or what ? i did it once but been a way a while since update can some one help me ?

Im on Bamf cubed but im not having problems with my radio it works fine i just wanna know if i need to update or if im already up to date some one let me know Thanks!


----------



## dharel1705

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> From the 2.11.605.3 RUU:
> CDMA: *1.48.00.0906*
> md5: c6a5a9eee78e0f33267fa80ced3c49b8
> LTE: *0.01.78.0906*
> md5: 6f33809cf2253c38a3c6bb970f030eee
> 
> From the 2.11.605.5 RUU:
> CDMA: _has the same CDMA radio as the 2.11.605.3 RUU_
> LTE: _has the same LTE radio as the 2.11.605.3 RUU_
> 
> *Edited by gu1dry, 20 October 2011 - 06:01 PM.*
> 2.11.605.5 RUU
> 
> do i flash the new updated one from 2.11.605.5 to 2.11.605.3 ?? cuz i updated my radio while back and i seen this one just now im still on 2.11.605.5 do i need to update or what ? i did it once but been a way a while since update can some one help me ?
> 
> Im on Bamf cubed but im not having problems with my radio it works fine i just wanna know if i need to update or if im already up to date some one let me know Thanks!


605.5 uses the same radios as 605.3. If you are on the 605.5 radios, there's no need to change to 605.3.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

dharel1705 said:


> 605.5 uses the same radios as 605.3. If you are on the 605.5 radios, there's no need to change to 605.3.


Thanks I just figured that


----------



## Polndsprin

Need some help. I recently flashed the infected rom and now I'm having troubles with my lte network. I used to get on average 10 mbs download and now I get 5 mbs. I tried every radio possible for the lte. I tried searching for fixes or CDMA and lte combos with no luck. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## simpdogg

You know it is so weird that I had LTE working at work and at home before root. Now I lock on everywhere else but home and work. Is it my radio combination or would you say there is nothing wrong since LTE does work except for those two places? Just curious.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

simpdogg said:


> You know it is so weird that I had LTE working at work and at home before root. Now I lock on everywhere else but home and work. Is it my radio combination or would you say there is nothing wrong since LTE does work except for those two places? Just curious.


Update. Ur radio to .3rr


----------



## CC268

Latest radio has been ehhh for me...hopefully a new one will come out soon


----------



## elliott35

OK, so im running a froyo radio on my thunderbolt and i was wondering how flashing one after the other would affect that? because i would have to start the phone with a mix and matched froyo/gb radio. will i have problems?


----------



## sk3litor

elliott35 said:


> OK, so im running a froyo radio on my thunderbolt and i was wondering how flashing one after the other would affect that? because i would have to start the phone with a mix and matched froyo/gb radio. will i have problems?


As long as you have them both downloaded on your phone before you begin process you should be fine cuz even if you don't get data you already have the other one waiting there for you


----------



## GSUS969

Apparently there have been new updates (with new radios) being pushed to stock TBolts...I couldn't find it anywhere online! But I'm excited for when they are added to this list.


----------



## Classicmm

Here ya go:

http://www.devicemag.com/2011/12/16/verizon-ota-update-for-htc-thunderbolt-being-unleashed/


----------



## GlenSilvestre

Hi, Im running on MIUI ICS, I have no idea what radio I'm on, im pretty im still on stock ever since i flashed Vicious MIUI my data is horrible on 1-5 mbps, What radio should I use and how do i flash it exactly? Rename it into a zip and pt it on my SD card and let it run?


----------



## GlenSilvestre

GlenSilvestre said:


> Hi, Im running on MIUI ICS, I have no idea what radio I'm on, im pretty im still on stock ever since i flashed Vicious MIUI my data is horrible on 1-5 mbps, What radio should I use and how do i flash it exactly? Rename it into a zip and pt it on my SD card and let it run?


 my baseband and kernel


----------



## GSUS969

GlenSilvestre said:


> my baseband and kernel


Every phone and ROM seems to behave slightly differently and prefer something a little bit different, but there is a new radio that just came out yesterday.

Try it out!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12220-radio-from-the-new-update-2116059/


----------



## TechSavvy

Yeah, I was curious as to when I got them.....didn't even realize I did it
1.48.00.0930w_3
0.01.78.0916w_3


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

GSUS969 said:


> Every phone and ROM seems to behave slightly differently and prefer something a little bit different, but there is a new radio that just came out yesterday.
> 
> Try it out!
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12220-radio-from-the-new-update-2116059/


So this the newest radio how come the dev didnt update his thread?


----------



## hrdnhvy

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> So this the newest radio how come the dev didnt update his thread?


Ive been wondering the same, why the OP has not been updated to include the latest radio/lte...I hope its not a sign of the times, that being updates/progress in the bolt is slowing do to the releases of newer phones?


----------



## Turd Furguson

I got tired of no one keeping up with radio uploads, so I created a 1-stop-shop for them. They are hosted on MY OWN server that I paid for. Having them on Multiupload was causing me a lot of grief on finding ones that were still valid and didn't have any information on the download links. I just asked for a Thanks if you find this useful....

If you are looking for all the radios from MR2 up to the latest MR4, I invite you to go here:

http://www.nerd-haven.net/forum/showthread.php?tid=1

I hope there will be no abuse on this one. There is no need to register to download.


----------



## Classicmm

Turd Furguson said:


> I got tired of no one keeping up with radio uploads, so I created a 1-stop-shop for them. They are hosted on MY OWN server that I paid for. Having them on Multiupload was causing me a lot of grief on finding ones that were still valid and didn't have any information on the download links. I just asked for a Thanks if you find this useful....
> 
> If you are looking for all the radios from MR2 up to the latest MR4, I invite you to go here:
> 
> http://www.nerd-haven.net/forum/showthread.php?tid=1
> 
> I hope there will be no abuse on this one. There is no need to register to download.


Thank you sir


----------



## braggo

Turd Furguson said:


> I got tired of no one keeping up with radio uploads, so I created a 1-stop-shop for them. They are hosted on MY OWN server that I paid for. Having them on Multiupload was causing me a lot of grief on finding ones that were still valid and didn't have any information on the download links. I just asked for a Thanks if you find this useful....
> 
> If you are looking for all the radios from MR2 up to the latest MR4, I invite you to go here:
> 
> http://www.nerd-have...hread.php?tid=1
> 
> I hope there will be no abuse on this one. There is no need to register to download.


Thanks a lot


----------



## toklas

so this list is now 2 radios behind right? missing the 605.9 (1.48.00.0930w 0.01.78.0916w_2) radios and then the latest ones from the sense 3.0 leak from january which takes the radios up to versions 0.01.78.1110w_1 and 1.48.00.0101w?

sorry to post on an old thread, just trying to keep things current.


----------



## Wargazm

I am having trouble flashing the MR4 radio. When I go into bootloader, it starts scanning the PG05IMG.zip file as expected, but it never gives me the option to flash the radio. It just dumps me back to the main menu (options like Image CRC, HBOOT USB, etc).

What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## Classicmm

Wargazm said:


> I am having trouble flashing the MR4 radio. When I go into bootloader, it starts scanning the PG05IMG.zip file as expected, but it never gives me the option to flash the radio. It just dumps me back to the main menu (options like Image CRC, HBOOT USB, etc).
> 
> What am I doing wrong here?


Sounds like your phone is not recognizing file. Make sure it's named correctly
- 0(zero)5 not O (oh)5
- .zip not .zip.zip (sometimes windows will rename second, dont know why??)


----------



## Wargazm

It's definitely named correctly.

http://i.imgur.com/1isjj.png

That screenshot also shows that it's sitting on the root of my SD card.


----------



## Classicmm

Wargazm said:


> It's definitely named correctly.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1isjj.png
> 
> That screenshot also shows that it's sitting on the root of my SD card.


Think it's in a folder.. When I look at the root of my sd card using root explorer, it shows "/sdcard". "/mnt/sdcard" is a folder, internal sd card (memory" IIRC). I'd try moving it to /sdcard and give that a go


----------



## Wargazm

Just checked in ES File Explorer (which can explore the root as well). It's not in a folder.

In any case, the bootloader does see the zip file. It begins to process it. So it's able to find it, meaning it's in the right location. It just...never asks me to flash. It scans...and then goes back to the main menu.


----------



## Jolest

If it never gives you the option to flash it, then it's probably because it doesn't like what it sees when it checks the zip. Have you double checked the file's md5 checksum? That usually is the clear indicator as to if you got the "right stuff" in the zip file...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Wargazm

yeah, I've double-checked the MD5.

sorry if it sounds like I'm shooting everything down, it's just that I'm really at a loss here. I have S-OFF (it says so right at the top of the bootloader sreen), I've quadruple-checked the file name, it's on my sdcard root, MD5 checks out...haha


----------



## Wargazm

By the way, I'm downloading radios from here

http://www.nerd-haven.net/forum/showthread.php?tid=1

the MR4 leak, at the bottom.


----------



## dasd

Admann said:


> Correct...one for the radio and one for LTE...and like Jax said you can mix and match to best suit your needs. Remember...every phone is different and not every radio will work exactly the same even though they run on the Thunderbolt. So you'll have to see which sets work best for you.


Which zip that I can use for my Thunderbolt? I need the "two fer" I suppose. I am running "BAMF 1.10" (very stable release) but I only rarely see 4G and longer, I usually see 3G where I used to see 4G. Any ideas? 
Thanks..


----------



## AciD_LingK

dasd said:


> Which zip that I can use for my Thunderbolt? I need the "two fer" I suppose. I am running "BAMF 1.10" (very stable release) but I only rarely see 4G and longer, I usually see 3G where I used to see 4G. Any ideas?
> Thanks..


Ive noticed the same thing with my AOSP Rommed phone. At work we have very thick walls and I would only get 4G sometimes so I found an app called Fresh Network. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.freshnetwork&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd
You let it do its thing which takes about 30 seconds and bang you get 4G with a few bars. I dont understand why the phone isnt picking that 4G up automaticly. If someone has any ideas how to make the phone find the 4G by itself would be awesome. So give that a shot see what happens.


----------



## skoolboy1590

I hope this is not too dumb of a question but, how can I find out what kind of radio I am using? I rooted by phone and it is currently running the Liquid Ginderbread V3.2 ROM. Also, what are the benefits of flashing another radio?


----------



## MikereDD

skoolboy1590 said:


> I hope this is not too dumb of a question but, how can I find out what kind of radio I am using? I rooted by phone and it is currently running the Liquid Ginderbread V3.2 ROM. Also, what are the benefits of flashing another radio?


boot into hboot the info is listed there


----------



## MikereDD

Also I don't see the latest radios listed here: 2.11.605.19
so a link to them
Thunderbolt latest radios CDMA: [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]1.49.00.0406w_1 LTE: [/background]0.01.79.0331w_1
MD5: [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]1964f4062039e27f29a49af63004217f[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Flash in hboot[/background]


----------



## Jolest

skoolboy1590 said:


> I hope this is not too dumb of a question but, how can I find out what kind of radio I am using? I rooted by phone and it is currently running the Liquid Ginderbread V3.2 ROM. Also, what are the benefits of flashing another radio?


Go to Settings > About phone > Baseband version

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jolest

MikereDD said:


> boot into hboot the info is listed there


Isn't that kind-of overkill when they can get the info from the "About Phone" screen...?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tako

MikereDD said:


> Also I don't see the latest radios listed here: 2.11.605.19
> so a link to them
> Thunderbolt latest radios CDMA: [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]1.49.00.0406w_1 LTE: [/background]0.01.79.0331w_1
> MD5: [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]1964f4062039e27f29a49af63004217f[/background]
> [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Flash in hboot[/background]


What are people calling this? MR#? It's been a while since I've upgraded anything on my phone so I've lost track of what number we're on


----------



## yarly

AciD_LingK said:


> Ive noticed the same thing with my AOSP Rommed phone. At work we have very thick walls and I would only get 4G sometimes so I found an app called Fresh Network. https://play.google....251bGwsMSwyLDNd
> You let it do its thing which takes about 30 seconds and bang you get 4G with a few bars. I dont understand why the phone isnt picking that 4G up automaticly. If someone has any ideas how to make the phone find the 4G by itself would be awesome. So give that a shot see what happens.


You know what that app does? Nothing. I had to decompile it just to see what snake oil it was selling.

Basically it does this:

1) resets your connection by enabling and disabling airplane mode
2) tells you afterwards.
3) phone decides itself if it wants to be on a different tower or not as he has no control of that.


----------



## cloJUdice8

I have my Rooted Thunderbolt running Liquid Gingersense. I originally only rooted my phone so that I could use buttons on my screen to change the volume since my volume rocker is busted but I am now hooked on this rooting/ hacking my phone. I am now trying to flash a new radio for the first time so I can upgrade to the Liquid ICS and need a new radio to fix data connect issues I had been having.

However since my volume rocker is busted I am unable to accept the upgrade once I have used the adb to push the radio zip to my phone and in the bootloader. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated


----------

